# Clunking front end



## dnr58 (May 26, 2004)

I just found out that my front lower control arm/ball joint assembly is bad and worn on both sides of the car, 1993 nissan altima, this is why it has been clunking over bumps and curbs. Does anyone know if you can just replace the bushings for both arms or do these parts have to be replaced completely? I have been told that this unit is one piece and cannot be done separetely, also very pricey $197.70 cdn each plus installation.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

uuh, i wouldn't replace just the bushings... and parts are expensive for altimas. Especially for older ones like ours. That sounds about right.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it is very pricey, but a new arm will have a new ball joint and both bushings on it. not bad for everything at once.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If the bushings are the only thing bad then they can be replaced with new urethane bushes from Whiteline www.whiteline.com.au . The part number is KCA303 and should be around $30 for the set. The bushing also adds half a degree of caster. A word of warning though in the fact that these bushings are not easy to replace. If you are thinking about replacing the lower control arms yourself and have read the section in the service manual (Haynes or Nissan) and still are going to do it, then I can guide you thru the bushing removal and install. The bushings can be bought from PDM Racing www.pdm-racing.com or Global Parts Source www.globalpartssource.com .

troy


----------

